
Eudyptula, or can I turn a question into a statement - Clownshoesms
I&#x27;d just like to say the Eudyptula challenge is great fun, for people that wanted to get into custom Linux kernels. I always found FreeBSD a pleasure to compile kernels for, but even the couple of steps I&#x27;ve done so far have given me that &#x27;ah, that&#x27;s how it fits together&#x27; feeling, at least a bit. Highly recommended if you like hacking of kernels etc.<p>By the end of this I hope to have converted whoever is on the other end to Rust. Once I&#x27;ve converted myself.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;eudyptula-challenge.org&#x2F; (I&#x27;m not affiliated)
======
Phithagoras
This might get more attention if you submitted the URL as a story. You can
always add your thoughts as a comment.

